# Attention Kaanapali Beach Club owners



## dag2 (Mar 19, 2011)

We traded into the Kaanapali Beach Club last Dec.  The charged us a $15.00 per day parking fee, $10.00 per day for in room internet, and charged for local telephone calls.  As an owner, are you also subject to these charges?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2011)

Maui has a mandatory occupancy tax that EVERYONE must pay, and I suspect that part of the $15 fee was that tax.  I don't know what the fees are at KBC, but at the Westin, it ranges from about $5-$14 a day, depending on the size of the unit.  

BTW - everyone pays this tax - owners, renters, exchangers - makes no difference.


----------



## dag2 (Mar 19, 2011)

Denise,

The $15.00 per day is for the "privilege" to park your car in the resort's garage.  The Hawaiian occupancy tax is another seperate charge.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 19, 2011)

dag2 said:


> We traded into the Kaanapali Beach Club last Dec.  The charged us a $15.00 per day parking fee, $10.00 per day for in room internet, and charged for local telephone calls.  As an owner, are you also subject to these charges?



These charges apply to all exchangers, regardless of which exchange company used to trade in.  I believe only owners or owner reservations are not charged.  I'm not sure about Diamond owners that are part of the trust and own through the non-Hawaii trust


----------



## RIMike (Mar 19, 2011)

*I Paid Too*

I am in "The Club" with DRI and I booked online through them for Kaanapali Beach Club. I too paid for onsite parking. I did not use internet so I can't speak to that charge.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 19, 2011)

There is free wifi in one area of the lobby.


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 19, 2011)

dag2 said:


> The $15.00 per day is for the "privilege" to park your car in the resort's garage.



Having just come back from Chicago where I paid $52 a night  for parking, $15 sounds pretty good!

But I certainly understand the frustrations about additional charges that can add up very quickly.


----------



## Hercules325 (Mar 20, 2011)

We are a KBC weeks owner and the parking fee is waived.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 20, 2011)

We stayed there several years ago when it was still the Embassy Suites and I remember the free wifi area down in the lobby area where the sales offices were located and evening cocktails were served.  Going back in two weeks and looking forward to it.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Fees Apply To Some But Not Others*

All owners of weeks at KBC have free parking

All DRI Club owners pay for parking. 

All weeks and club owners pay for in room internet *except* if you are an elite member in the Club you will get free in room internet. Elite members have at least 15,000 points. 

Everyone pays the local call charge.


----------



## curtbrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Parking and internet fees are pretty typical at all of the larger condo resorts & hotels on Maui.  Many also charge an additional "Resort Fee" that goes toward beach towels, pool services and tips for the service employees that aren't normally tipped in the course of the day (gardeners, maintenance employees, laundry workers, etc...).  I'm not saying it's right, but it's a pretty common at many of the resorts, both on Maui and elsewhere.  Owners or not.

Curt


----------



## abbekit (Mar 20, 2011)

Bucky said:


> We stayed there several years ago when it was still the Embassy Suites and I remember the free wifi area down in the lobby area where the sales offices were located and evening cocktails were served.  Going back in two weeks and looking forward to it.



Same area for the wifi a few months ago  Although we picked up somebody's signal up on our lanai on the 11th floor.  Spent a lot of time on the lanai with the fabulous view (photos in the link). Didn't really want to sit in the lobby just to use wifi, too much else to see and do.


----------



## dag2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you one and all for the responses!


----------



## dude-luv (Apr 2, 2011)

*Owner's Charges*

Just got back from Kaanapali Beach Club yesterday.  I am an owner of an every-other-year week.  Parking was free.  Internet access in the room came to $10.14 per day and the room tax (code NITAUD) was $6.10 per day.


----------



## nonrevking (Apr 2, 2011)

*Parking at KBC*

The parking is the same price if you valet or self-park (except tips). Also, you can park at the local grocery store/shopping mall just outside the resort for FREE and enjoy the nice walk...that's what we do everytime.


----------

